# Partynudel



## denda

Hallo Leute, was bedeutet "Partynudel"?


----------



## gatoviejo

Servus denda! 


			
				denda said:
			
		

> Hallo Leute, was bedeutet "Partynudel"?


Möchtest du eine Übersetzung, eine Erklärung oder beides und in welcher Sprache?

lg g@to


----------



## denda

Hallo g@to, eine Erklärung würde reichen, aber wenn Du auch eine Übersetzung ins Englische kennst, besser noch!

Grazie


----------



## gatoviejo

denda said:
			
		

> Hallo g@to, eine Erklärung würde reichen, aber wenn Du auch eine Übersetzung ins Englische kennst, besser noch!
> 
> Grazie


Ok, soviel mir bekannt ist ...
... ist eine/die "Partynudel" ein weibliches Wesen (ein typisches Girly), das von Party zu Paty geht und nur Vergnügungen ("living just for fun") im Kopf hat.
Partynudel = "Party" + "Noodle"
Eine sinnhafte Übersetzung ins Englische kenne ich leider auch nicht.

lg g@to


----------



## Whodunit

Well, everyone in Germany knows what it is, but I also can't find a good translation. I only know that the activity that a "Partynudel" does is called "abbendern", and it's in English:
- to pull an all-nighter
- to party
- to go shale some booty
- to rock all night
- to go out on the town
- to put the fire in the box
- to cut a rug
- to get jiggy with it
in Spanish:
- pegarse toda la noche de bailoteo
in French:
- pister à donf
Thus, the male person who does this do is called "Partylöwe" --> "party lion (proper translation)" and it's the contrary to "Partymuffel/Partyschranke" --> "party pooper (proper translation)". I.e. the female person is probably called "party lion(ess)". The female ending can be joking.

Maybe, natives could help more.


----------



## Jana337

Partynudel sehe ich das erste Mal. Bisher habe ich nur Partyluder gekannt. Sind es Synonyme?


----------



## gatoviejo

Servus Who-!  
Eine interessante Auflistung. Aber was ist "abbendern"? ... und was soll "pegarse toda la noche de bailoteo" auf deutsch heißen?

lg g@to


----------



## gatoviejo

Servus jz337! 


			
				jz337 said:
			
		

> Partynudel sehe ich das erste Mal. Bisher habe ich nur Partyluder gekannt. Sind es Synonyme?


Ich würde sagen ...
Eine Partynudel ist nur etwas dämlich    , ein Partyluder ist zu dem auch noch bösartig   und darauf aus, die Männer auszunehmen.
Also keine Synonyme, obwohl ich beide Typen als "Dumpfbacken" bezeichen würde.

Salu2 g@to


----------



## Whodunit

gatoviejo said:
			
		

> Servus Who-!
> Eine interessante Auflistung. Aber was ist "abbendern"? ... und was soll "pegarse toda la noche de bailoteo" auf deutsch heißen?
> 
> lg g@to



abbendern:
die ganze Nacht durchtanzen

Und das ist auch die Lösung für dein Problem mit der Übersetzung. Da ich ja keine spanische Grammatik kann, folge ich dem Wörterbuch (PONS Jugendsprachwörterbuch 2003) und übersetzen würde ich es mit:
"Die ganze Nacht tanzend durchmachen."


----------



## elroy

Im Englishen sagt man "party animal" - sowohl für Männer als auch für Frauen.


----------



## gatoviejo

Servus elroy! 


			
				elroy said:
			
		

> Im Englishen sagt man "party animal" - sowohl für Männer als auch für Frauen.


Und wie würde man "Partyluder" übersetzen?

lg g@to


----------



## Whodunit

gatoviejo said:
			
		

> Servus elroy!  Und wie würde man "Partyluder" übersetzen?
> 
> lg g@to



Maybe "party hussy". Though it's a word-by-word translation, but I'd prefer it.


----------



## elroy

whodunit said:
			
		

> Maybe "party hussy". Although  it's a word-by-word translation, but  (delete) I'd prefer it.



"Party hussy" habe ich nicht einmal gehört.  Es ist ja möglich, dass es diesen Ausdruck doch gibt, ich zweifle aber dran.

Ich kann an kein englisches Substantiv denken, das "Partyluder" bedeutet, sondern nur ein paar Adjektiven, die jedoch für Männer normaleweiser verwendet werden.

*sleazy * = ein Mann, der versucht, Frauen zu betrügen und auszunutzen.
(Als Substantiv dafür kann man auch "sleazeball" sagen)

*sketchy * = ein Mann, den man nicht vertrauen kann, er sieht also ein bisschen ungewiss aus, es geht aber nicht immer um einen Mann, der Partys frequentiert, obwohl man viele solche Männer da finden könnte!).
(Als Substantiv kann man "sketchball" sagen)

Na ja, ich denke mal darüber weiter nach...inzwischen gibt es vielleicht jemanden, der andere Möglichkeiten kennt.


----------



## Ralf

gatoviejo said:
			
		

> Servus elroy!  Und wie würde man "Partyluder" übersetzen?
> 
> lg g@to


Im OALD habe ich folgendes gefunden:

*ladette *(also less frequent *laddette*) /læ
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





det/ noun (BrE, informal) 
a young woman who behaves in a confident and noisy way, and who drinks alcohol and enjoys sport or other activities that are traditionally enjoyed by men: 17-year-old Zola and her gang of ladettes boast about just how much under-age drinking they did last weekend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He says that young women today may look at someone like Sophia Loren and admire the way she looks, but they aspire more to being sexy, pretty or a ladette. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She has also had a reputation as a hard-drinking, hard-partying ladette who seems to enjoy the single life. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Analysts believe the ladette phenomenon has been driven by increasing levels of financial independence among young women.

Damit lässt sich "Partyluder" zwar nicht ausreichend beschreiben; vielleicht geht es aber ein wenig in diese Richtung


----------



## elroy

Ralf said:
			
		

> Im OALD habe ich folgendes gefunden:
> 
> *ladette *(also less frequent *laddette*) /læ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> det/ noun (BrE, informal)
> a young woman who behaves in a confident and noisy way, and who drinks alcohol and enjoys sport or other activities that are traditionally enjoyed by men: 17-year-old Zola and her gang of ladettes boast about just how much under-age drinking they did last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He says that young women today may look at someone like Sophia Loren and admire the way she looks, but they aspire more to being sexy, pretty or a ladette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has also had a reputation as a hard-drinking, hard-partying ladette who seems to enjoy the single life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Analysts believe the ladette phenomenon has been driven by increasing levels of financial independence among young women.
> 
> Damit lässt sich "Partyluder" zwar nicht ausreichend beschreiben; vielleicht geht es aber ein wenig in diese Richtung



Ich stimme dazu.  Es scheint mir eher, dass es um Frauen geht, die sich wie Männer, vielleicht wegen Befreiungsbewegungen, benehmen.  Aber na ja, minestens habe ich einen britischen Ausdruck gelernt!


----------



## beigatti

whodunit said:
			
		

> Well, everyone in Germany knows what it is, but I also can't find a good translation. I only know that the activity that a "Partynudel" does is called "abbendern", and it's in English:
> - to pull an all-nighter
> - to party
> - to go shale some booty
> - to rock all night
> - to go out on the town
> - to put the fire in the box
> - to cut a rug
> - to get jiggy with it
> in Spanish:
> - pegarse toda la noche de bailoteo
> in French:
> - pister à donf
> Thus, the male person who does this do is called "Partylöwe" --> "party lion (proper translation)" and it's the contrary to "Partymuffel/Partyschranke" --> "party pooper (proper translation)". I.e. the female person is probably called "party lion(ess)". The female ending can be joking.
> 
> Maybe, natives could help more.


Darf ich mal 'was dazusagen?

"To pull an all-nighter" also refers to when students stay up all night and study for a big exam.  For example, "I pulled an all nighter and now I'm hoping I can pass the test"

"To shake some booty" is an expression from the 1970s.  It means to dance, but no one uses it anymore.  It came from song lyrics.

"To rock all night" is something you would hear in song lyrics, but no one would ever say.

"To go out on the town" means to have an evening out.  Going to dinner and a movie could be a night on the town.  It does not necessarily mean "to party"

"To put the fire in the box" is an expression I have never heard.

"To cut a rug" means to dance.  It is an expression from the 1930's I think....it is very old-fashioned.  I would say that 99% of young people would not know what it meant.

"To get jiggy with it" was also an expression from a TV show (or was it a movie?) and it was in people's vocabulary for a very short time.

I think "party girl" would be a good translation for Partynudel and "party animal" would be the "Partylöwe".


----------



## Ralf

I agree with beigattis´s explanation. "party girl" stands for "Partynudel", but will probably not cover the "Partyluder", because the expression of "Partyluder" will provoke more _polarisation_ (can´t think of anything better to explain what I mean).


----------



## elroy

Yes, "Partyluder" involves more...debauchery, for lack of a better word.  And "party girl" is good for "Partynudel," although (as I said earlier) "party animal" could word for both genders.

Yikes, it's these words that are the most difficult to translate!


----------



## Jade

Eine kleine Bemerkung Elroy,

Man sagt: *Ich stimme zu*, kommt von zustimmen. Und bei mindestens fehlt das *D*, ich nehme jedoch an, dass es dir unterwegs ausversehen verlorengegangen ist )

Viel Spass noch beim Feiern!

Jade



			
				elroy said:
			
		

> Ich stimme dazu.  Es scheint mir eher, dass es um Frauen geht, die sich wie Männer, vielleicht wegen Befreiungsbewegungen, benehmen.  Aber na ja, minestens habe ich einen britischen Ausdruck gelernt!


----------



## elroy

Jade said:
			
		

> Eine kleine Bemerkung Elroy,
> 
> Man sagt: *Ich stimme zu*, kommt von zustimmen. Und bei mindestens fehlt das *D*, ich nehme jedoch an, dass es dir unterwegs ausversehen verlorengegangen ist )
> 
> Viel Spass noch beim Feiern!
> 
> Jade



Ich verstehe dich genau nicht ... Welches D hat bei mir gefehlt?   

Und bei welchem Feiern wünschst du mir viel Spaß???


----------



## Jade

Das D bei min*d*estens

Ihr Feiert doch eine Party oder bin ich hier falsch? )

Jade



			
				elroy said:
			
		

> Ich verstehe dich genau nicht ... Welches D hat bei mir gefehlt?
> 
> Und bei welchem Feiern wünschst du mir viel Spaß???


----------



## gatoviejo

Servus Jade! 


			
				Jade said:
			
		

> Das D bei min*d*estens
> 
> Ihr Feiert doch eine Party oder bin ich hier falsch? )
> 
> Jade


Es wird, glaube ich, nicht zu einer Party kommen. Bis jetzt konnte man sich ja noch nicht darauf einigen, ob eine "Partynudel", ein "Partyluder" oder sonstwas eingeladen werden soll. 
Ich als "Salonlöwe" (=carpet-knight) würde sofort an dieser Party teilnehmen, sind ja lauter tolle Gäste hier ... nichtwahr?

Salu2 g@to de salón


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> "Party hussy" habe ich nicht einmal gehört (= better: noch nie gehört.). Es ist ja möglich, dass es diesen Ausdruck doch gibt, ich zweifle aber dran.
> 
> Mir fällt jetzt gar kein englisches Substantiv ein, das so viel wie "Partyluder" bedeutet, sondern nur ein paar Adjektive (without "n"), die jedoch normalerweise für Männer verwendet werden.
> 
> *sleazy * = ein Mann, der versucht, Frauen zu betrügen und auszunutzen.
> (Als Substantiv dafür kann man auch "sleazeball" sagen)
> 
> *sketchy * = ein Mann, dem man nicht vertrauen kann, er sieht also ein bisschen ungewiss aus, es geht aber nicht immer um einen Mann, der Partys frequentiert (don't use frequently such elevated styles in a German learning forum, and maybe, it's not quite understood at university in Freiburg!), obwohl man viele solche Männer da finden könnte!).
> (Als Substantiv kann man "sketchball" sagen)
> 
> Na ja, ich denke mal weiter darüber nach...inzwischen gibt es vielleicht jemanden, der andere Möglichkeiten kennt.





			
				elroy said:
			
		

> Ich stimme dem zu. Es scheint mir eher, dass es um Frauen geht, die sich wie Männer, vielleicht wegen Befreiungsbewegungen, benehmen. Aber na ja, zumindest (that's better instead of mindestens, in this case) habe ich einen britischen Ausdruck gelernt!





			
				beigatti said:
			
		

> Darf ich mal was (without an apostrophe!) dazu sagen (written as two words)?
> 
> "To pull an all-nighter" also refers to when students stay up all night and study for a big exam. For example, "I pulled an all nighter and now I'm hoping I can pass the test"
> 
> "To shake some booty" is an expression from the 1970s. It means to dance, but no one uses it anymore. It came from song lyrics.
> 
> "To rock all night" is something you would hear in song lyrics, but no one would ever say.
> 
> "To go out on the town" means to have an evening out. Going to dinner and a movie could be a night on the town. It does not necessarily mean "to party"
> 
> "To put the fire in the box" is an expression I have never heard.
> 
> "To cut a rug" means to dance. It is an expression from the 1930's I think....it is very old-fashioned. I would say that 99% of young people would not know what it meant.
> 
> "To get jiggy with it" was also an expression from a TV show (or was it a movie?) and it was in people's vocabulary for a very short time.
> 
> I think "party girl" would be a good translation for Partynudel and "party animal" would be the "Partylöwe".



Thank you for the explanation. My dictionary also says a good translation for "Partylöwe" might be "party lion". But a native actually knows it better.



			
				Jade said:
			
		

> Das D bei mindestens
> 
> Ihr Feiert doch eine Party oder bin ich hier falsch? )
> 
> Jade



Hä?   ? I haven't heard about a party yet.....


----------



## elroy

Jade said:
			
		

> Das D bei min*d*estens
> 
> Ihr Feiert doch eine Party oder bin ich hier falsch? )
> 
> Jade



Ach so!!!  Alles klar, Jade.  Na ja, du hast Recht, das war ein Tippfehler!   

Über eine Party weiß ich nichts...  

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## elroy

whodunit said:
			
		

> Thank you for the explanation. My dictionary also says a good translation for "Partylöwe" might be "party lion". But a native actually knows it better.
> 
> 
> 
> Hä?   ? I haven't heard about a party yet.....




I don't mean to use elevated versions!  In English, it's pretty common to say "to frequent."  How else would you say it in less "posh" German?

PS - I hope the students in Freiburg are smart enough to understand "frequentieren!"


----------



## Ralf

elroy said:
			
		

> I don't mean to use elevated versions! In English, it's pretty common to say "to frequent." How else would you say it in less "posh" German?
> 
> PS - I hope the students in Freiburg are smart enough to understand "frequentieren!"


Du kannst zu einer Party gehen, auf eine Party gehen, an einer Party teilnehmen, eine Party feiern oder auf einer Party feiern. Du kannst dies öfter, häufig oder regelmäßig tun - aber frequentieren klingt vielleicht doch etwas "abgehoben" - vergleichbar etwa mit: "Ich konsumiere ein Glas Wasser." anstatt "Ich trinke ein Glas Wasser."


----------



## elroy

Haha, alles klar, Ralf, and vielen Dank!    

Na ja, im Englischen sagt man doch auch "frequentieren" in der täglichen Spache normalerweise nicht!    Ich habe sie aber beim Erklaren verwendet, was ziemlich regelmäßiger ist.  Das heißt, ich hätte auf Englisch "somebody who frequents parties" sagen können, ohne viele Betroffenheit (ich hoffe, dieser Begriff ist auch nicht so abgehoben!!!!!   )!!!!!


----------



## Ralf

elroy said:
			
		

> Haha, alles klar, Ralf, and vielen Dank!
> 
> Na ja, im Englischen sagt man "frequentieren" in der täglichen Spache normalerweise (doch) auch nicht! (annotation: please note the alterations)  Ich habe es (annotation: das Wort "frequentieren") aber beim Erklären (better: "zum Erklären" or "zur Erläuterung")  verwendet, wo es häufiger vorkommt (???). Das heißt, ich hätte auf Englisch "somebody who frequents parties" sagen können, ohne viele Betroffenheit (ich hoffe, dieser Begriff ist auch nicht so abgehoben!!!!!  )!!!!! (see below)




.... ohne viel Betroffenheit  - ist eigentlich ganz normales Deutsch. Aber irgendetwas fehlt noch an Deinem Satz! Vielleicht: " ... ohne viel Betroffenheit auszulösen" - aber ich glaube, Du wolltest eher etwas anderes ausdrücken, vielleicht: ... ohne große Bedenken


----------



## elroy

Ralf said:
			
		

> [/color]
> 
> .... ohne viel Betroffenheit  - ist eigentlich ganz normales Deutsch. Aber irgendetwas fehlt noch an Deinem Satz! Vielleicht: " ... ohne viel Betroffenheit auszulösen" - aber ich glaube, Du wolltest eher etwas anderes ausdrücken, vielleicht: ... ohne große Bedenken



Genau!  Du hast mich perfekt (trotz meines unberechenbaren Deutsches!) verstanden!


----------

